# Trying out the new lens



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 21, 2017)

Recently picked up a used Nikon AF-S f4 300mm prime from ebay, chap was really nice and ended up following him on flickr.  Recently moved house so I've not really had time to get out and use it.

1.  Herring gull portrait



Herring gull portrait by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

2.  Parent not impressed



The parent doesn&#x27;t look impressed by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

3.  Herring gull in flight (yes his bottom wing is close to the end of the frame).



Herring gull in flight by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

4.  Evening glow



Evening glow by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

5.  Kittiwake in flight



Kittiwake in flight by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

6.  Change of direction



Change of direction by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

7.  Everyone in for a hug



Everyone in for a cuddle! by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

If you haven't already guessed these were taken at my regular stomping ground, RSPB Fowlsheugh.  It is really good seeing the seabirds growing up.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 21, 2017)

Looks like you got a really good deal!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 21, 2017)

Looks like you and the new lens are getting along well.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 21, 2017)

Winner


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 21, 2017)

Great set have you gotten photos of gannets?


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 21, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set have you gotten photos of gannets?



Thanks, not with the new lens yet, hopefully soon though. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## ronlane (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice images. I have rented a Canon 400mm f/5.6 and a 1.4x TC for this weekend. Looking forward to going to pick it up this afternoon and shoot with it.


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice set.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 21, 2017)

ronlane said:


> Nice images. I have rented a Canon 400mm f/5.6 and a 1.4x TC for this weekend. Looking forward to going to pick it up this afternoon and shoot with it.


The 400mm f/5.6 is a great lens i think you will enjoy using it


----------



## ronlane (Jul 21, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Nice images. I have rented a Canon 400mm f/5.6 and a 1.4x TC for this weekend. Looking forward to going to pick it up this afternoon and shoot with it.
> ...



That's what I'm scared of. lol.  No, it would be a nice lens for some of the stuff I do, but I really need the 300 or 400 f/2.8 for football. The lighting just isn't good enough to use the 5.6.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 21, 2017)

ronlane said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...


 oh ya i forgot you are not a wildlife photographer it is a great lens for wildlife it could be good for outside sports but not inside an arena Etc.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 21, 2017)

lol, I try to shoot wildlife from time to time, but it's not my main thing. The lighting for the football fields around here just aren't lit well enough for even a 300 f/4 and my crop sensor. I CAN shoot it but I don't care for the images that I get with it.

I keep telling the wife I need a 1Dx mk II and a 400mm f/2.8 as my main gear and I can use the 7D mk II and the 70-200mm f/2.8 and 24-70mm f/2.8 as my secondary system.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 21, 2017)

ronlane said:


> Nice images. I have rented a Canon 400mm f/5.6 and a 1.4x TC for this weekend. Looking forward to going to pick it up this afternoon and shoot with it.


Thanks!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 21, 2017)

Havana said:


> Nice set.


Thanks!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 21, 2017)

Great set.  So is the macro lens next on your list?


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 21, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Great set.  So is the macro lens next on your list?


Thanks, 

Yes! I love insects and seeing your macros inspires me to try it myself!


----------



## jpross123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Wow nice photos! Thats a sharp lens you got there


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2017)

Nikkor 300mm f/4 AF-S ED...good lens...had one for a long time, sold it recently, now have my eye on, someday, the 300/4 AF-S VR-G PF  (*P*hase *F*resnel) from Nikon. Yeah, the 300/4 AF-S is a cracking lens--VERY portable, and it is a good performer as a 420mm f/5.6 when paired with one of the several models of Nikon-made 1.4x AF-S teleconverters of the past 20 or so years.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 21, 2017)

jpross123 said:


> Wow nice photos! Thats a sharp lens you got there


Thanks, yeah I'm pleased with what I've seen of it so far.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2017)

Speaking of a macro lens...the 300/4 AF-S works pretty well for fairly high-magnification close-up type shots with the Canon 500D 77mm two-element screw-in close-up lens OR with a 12mm to 20mm Autofocus-type extension tube. This is a good lens for things like snakes, butterflies, frogs, etc, where you want to get a big, fairly high-magnification image from close-up, but not uber-close!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Speaking of a macro lens...the 300/4 AF-S works pretty well for fairly high-magnification close-up type shots with the Canon 500D 77mm two-element screw-in close-up lens OR with a 12mm to 20mm Autofocus-type extension tube. This is a good lens for things like snakes, butterflies, frogs, etc, where you want to get a big, fairly high-magnification image from close-up, but not uber-close!



Thanks for the info Derrel! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## fmw (Jul 23, 2017)

I would say the new lens is working well for you.  Or perhaps you are working well with the new lens.  Nicely done.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 23, 2017)

fmw said:


> I would say the new lens is working well for you.  Or perhaps you are working well with the new lens.  Nicely done.


Thanks!


----------

